# I found out what's wrong with me!



## mouse_chalk (Jun 12, 2009)

Some of you may remember  this thread  about my dizziness/vertigo that has gone on for 2.5 years, and my doctors appointments that have turned out to be really useless.

Well, I went to see my GP a few weeks ago, and he agreed to refer me to whatever doctor I wanted to see. ANYWHERE in the country. 

So, I chose a doctor all the way over in Kent, which is pretty much the other side of the country from me. He runs one of the top 3 balance clinics in the country and is very widely respected as an expert in his field.

Steve called up yesterday and arranged a private consultation with him. It means we have to pay, but then I can get referred back onto the NHS for further treatment/appointments if I need them. 


My appointment is 29th June! I thought I'd have to wait months!


Googling the doctor, these articles came up about his centre:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/3382897.stm


http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/oct/14/health-healthandwellbeing





Again, I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but if he can't help me, I'm out of ideas as to who can! From what I've read I get the feeling that at least he'll listen and take me seriously, which is better than I've got so far....


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 12, 2009)

:bunnyhug:could be that you're finally getting somewhere - sounds like this clinic will know what you mean dont give up hope


----------



## Becca (Jun 12, 2009)

Jen I'm so happy for you! I hope this goes somewhere and you can get sorted out!

*fingers crossed* this guy can help :hearts:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh good!! That's wonderful news! I'm so happy you'll be able to have a specialist finally check you out for this, and hopefully get it solved! 

:clover::goodluckleaseplease:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 12, 2009)

Good luck - I hope they find answers for you.

Denise


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 12, 2009)

fingers crossed that you will get some answersray:


----------



## Saudade (Jun 12, 2009)

These specialists are always great! They pick up on things that doctors usually don't, chances are it's something that most of the other doctors were just too rushed/stupid to pick up on.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 12, 2009)

Jen I sure hope everything works for you. {{HUGS}}


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Sorry I didn't reply before- it's been a busy weekend and I'm so exhausted now!

I am trying not to pin all my hopes on this appointment, in case he can't help, and I'm no further along, but I am quite hopeful. I just want to get it over and done with really! I'm so grateful to Steve as well for finding the money for a private appointment. I honestly don't know what I'd do without him! He's been amazing throughout all of this....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope they can figure things out for you Jen. You would be a shoe-in for the Mystery Diagnosis show:

http://health.discovery.com/fansites/mystery-diagnosis/about.html


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck, Jen!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Kelly and Patti!

Patti, I should go on that program! Assuming that he can actually diagnose me that is, lol. 

I read through the conditions in the different episodes, and one of them, intussusception, I had when I was about 6 months old. None of the doctors could work out what was wrong with me and I nearly died, except my mum (a nurse) guessed it and made them listen to her!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 28, 2009)

My appointment is in the morning- about 12 hours time! :nerves1

We're leaving at 8am for my appointment at 12pm. I've been so worried all weekend.... I just don't know what to think/hope/expect...

Wish me luck guys! :expressionless


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

GOOD LUCK JEN!! I'm sure hope the specialist can help you.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck! I hope he can help you


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck, Jen! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck, Jen - will be keeping you in my thoughts.

The 'not knowing' what the cause is is often nearly as bad as the symptoms themselves. I hope this doctor can help you out :hug:

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2009)

I know I've posted this before, but I spent two years sidelined by vertigo as well, probably a combination of BPPV (Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo) and Menaire's or something like it. (The vertigo wouldn't go away after 30 seconds or so like most cases, the room would NOT stop spinning wildly for hours to the point where I'd need an ambulance, so I was deemed 'unusual'). 

A doctor who did the Epley maneuver at the emergency ward probably provided the greatest help. 

The specialist I saw was almost useless -- took her a year to diagnose it -- although at least she didn't make it worse, like one doctor did. (And her Epley helped I think as well). But she was sooo rude and arrogant, she almost immediately accused me of being a hypochondriac when she heard I'd been hospitalized for it, and sniffed that I couldn't have had long-lasting attacks -- and this was before she gave me the simple position test that easily proved it. 

A low sodium diet and drinking a ton of water would help, too. And not scratching my ears. (I triggered a whole new period of episodes by doing that once or twice -- I had developed a little eczema, they were very itchy!) 

Very curious to see what the specialist says. And sorry for not commenting more often on this, I've always meant to! A sister in (medical) arms! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck...I hope you get some good news (answers)!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck, Jen! Hopefully they can shed some light on this for you! :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 29, 2009)

You must be on your way to the appointment now!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 29, 2009)

Jen you back yet.... I hope everything went well.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm back!!!

I can't believe it. I actually cried with relief when I left. I found a doctor who believed me, listened to me, took me seriously, and thinks he can help me!!!

He diagnosed me with  Migraine Associated Vertigo. 

It's complicated and I may not explain it particularly great, but basically, the blood vessels in my head constrict/swell due to my brain being irritated by something. He said it can be a combination of internal factors (which can't be controlled) and external factors, so things like stress, lack of sleep, illness like a cold, etc, and sometimes trigger foods. The 'classic' migraine where the head hurts, throbs, etc is caused when all or most of the blood vessels constrict. But, it can happen where only particular blood vessels, such as those that supply the balance mechanism, hearing, and vision can be affected, thus you have a migraine without the regular headache (I've never had headaches with the dizziness). If you have an initial 'attack', and then before you recover fully have another attack it makes things worse as you're unable to recover, and the attacks become more frequent, until you can end up where I am now where only a couple of good days occur for every 5-6 bad days. He described it like falling over and having someone keep pushing you back down before you had almost stood up.

So, the treatment is that I have to cut out all 'trigger foods' from my diet for the time being. These are cheese and all dairy including yoghurt, cream, etc (I can have a small amount of milk but not much), all caffiene, all citrus fruits and juices including banana and pineapple, anything with MSG, red wine, and chocolate. Also to avoid too much yeast and eggs. I also have some vestibular rehabilitation exercises to do daily (things like moving my head left to right and back again, etc). I go back in September, where he will probably put me onto medication that I'll take every day, dizzy or not. I'm also to avoid stress where possible, avoid over-exertion and too much exercise (although try to do some), and get regular sleep.

He said I'm likely to get worse before I get better and it won't be an overnight cure, but that some months down the line, I should start to see improvement. On a study he did, 70% of his patients were better within 9 months of seeing him. Also, on average, it took people 44 months (!!!) to reach him, having seen about 4 other consultants and numerous trips to their GP prior to that. He said it's all too common that people have been told there's nothing wrong with them, feel like nobody believes them or understands, and feel desperate because they have lost their independance and their life is on hold. Um, hello? That's me!! 

I could have cried right then and there. I cannot believe after all this time I've found a doctor who listened to me and understood what I'm going through! Almost as if he suffers from it himself. I guess that it might not work, but I'm more than willing to give it a go. I would have strongly considered handing over a limb if he'd told me that would cure me lol!


So that's it.... That's my diagnosis  Now I need to go and buy some decaf teabags lol...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! That sounds like quite a lifestyle change, but if it works it will be very much worth it. I'm glad you can see a little light at the end of the tunnel now. Keep up updated on how it is working for you.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Wow! That sounds like quite a lifestyle change, but if it works it will be very much worth it. I'm glad you can see a little light at the end of the tunnel now. Keep up updated on how it is working for you.


I know! Funnily enough, I was thinking about it earlier, and the hardest thing will be not using lemons and limes. I use them in cooking ALL the time, without even thinking about it. I do love cheese but I can live without it, and I haven't had much cream or anything recently because it tends to make me feel greasy and heavy. Plain yoghurt will be a challenge because I have it for breakfast. I haven't eaten chocolate for at least 6 weeks so that wont be a problem. I do drink tea but I can have decaf tea as long as not more than a couple of cups a week or so. I will miss the odd glass of red wine! :shock: And when I cook at home I cook from scratch so I don't tend to use things with MSG in, I'll just have to avoid takeaways. 

I totally agree it'll be worth it to get better, if it helps! And hey, it might help me lose a ton of weight just in time for the wedding too lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I know I've posted this before, but I spent two years sidelined by vertigo as well, probably a combination of BPPV (Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo) and Menaire's or something like it. (The vertigo wouldn't go away after 30 seconds or so like most cases, the room would NOT stop spinning wildly for hours to the point where I'd need an ambulance, so I was deemed 'unusual').
> 
> A doctor who did the Epley maneuver at the emergency ward probably provided the greatest help.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting, sas! How did you get over your BPPV in the end? Did you get vestibular rehabilitation exercises as well, or was it just the Epley manouvre? I've read about that, although I think that BPPV was ruled out in my case because the vertigo wasn't induced by any one movement- it comes on as and when it chooses too. I used to live with a girl who suffered with chronic vertigo since she was 14- I remember carrying her into the doctors on more than one occasion, and 11 years down the line she has finally been diagnosed with Meniere's disease. 

Almost everyone I've ever spoken to with a balance disorder has said the same thing about doctors- it seems that if your symptoms don't fit some little checklist that they have, they just give up and say there's nothing wrong. It feels like doctors don't want to make themselves look bad by admitting that they can't diagnose the problem so they make the patient look bad instead. The doctor I saw today didn't say anything about the previou doctors I'd seen, but he did shake his head when I told him what they'd said...

Makes me so angry that they can just leave people that way with no help! :grumpy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 29, 2009)

Jen:

Just curious...do you think your experience with this doctor has anything to do with the difference between public vs. private healthcare? The reason I'm asking is that our current administration is pushing very hard for a public healthcare system. I am so against it!! If you have private insurance, they are now proposing to tax the value of your employer contribution.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm so glad you found a doctor that will listen and work with you to get better. That makes all the difference. I hope the plan works and you start feeling better.

Changing your diet isn't too hard. I started a dairy/egg free diet in jan and its been going pretty good. Dairy is in EVERYTHING and goes by dozens of names on labels. Google it to get a list of what to look for. I still miss cheese every day.

If you can handle soy then there are TONS of great soy products out there(sour cream, yogurt,cheeses,milk). I unfortunately can't have soy cheeses as they use Casein(cow milk protein)but unless you are specifically trying not to eat casein then you dont' have to worry about it. 

I"m so happy for you. PLease keep us updated on how you do


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> So, the treatment is that I have to cut out all 'trigger foods' from my diet for the time being. These are cheese and all dairy including yoghurt, cream, etc (I can have a small amount of milk but not much), all caffiene, all citrus fruits and juices including banana and pineapple, anything with MSG, red wine, and chocolate. Also to avoid too much yeast and eggs.


Sooo, you're basically going to be on the same diet as the rabbits? 

I'm glad that they may have found a reason for your dizzy spells! Sometimes, just a diagnosis makes you feel better (and less crazy). Hooray! Glad that they think they can help! :hug:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like a very positive visit...it makes a huge difference when they don't look at you like you are nuts! Can't wait to see if this helps you!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 29, 2009)

Jen, I'm so glad you didn't walk away disappointed again! That's great that he actually has a diagnosis. I really hope you adjust to the new diet okay and that it works out for you... Shall I start keeping my eyes peeled for recipes?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 30, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, I'm so glad you didn't walk away disappointed again! That's great that he actually has a diagnosis. I really hope you adjust to the new diet okay and that it works out for you... Shall I start keeping my eyes peeled for recipes?


Yes... please! I'm struggling already not being able to use lemons! :expressionless And limes... I'll find them hardest to avoid, because they're in so much that we don't realise. Dairy is pretty easy to recognise, as well as the ther things, because it's always obvious when you're about to eat a chocolate bar, or some cheese, lol. But I just use lemon juice without even realising half the time, it goes in everything!


Thanks everyone so much for all your support. I am just so relieved that I've found a doctor who listens and understands. I really had given up hope that one existed! Sounds like he spends a lot of his time clearing up the mess that other doctors leave behind 


It's a bit tough right now because I came down with what I thought was a cold at the weekend, and now I have a swollen neck, raised glands, and a super-sore throat, plus my ears and head feels all stuffed up and I'm a bit hot/shivery (in this heat!). I would usually dose myself up on Lemsip and Vitamin C like orange juice but that's out... lol :expressionless


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 30, 2009)

:jumpforjoy: am so pleased that you finally got the help you deserve. can sympathise with you on the diet change. my son had eczema as a child and when we finally got the help he needed :rollseyesit involved a similar diet change. although he was never a big chocolate fan he was allowed carob as a substitute. rather tasty imho. one thing i did learn was to read the labels as some banned foods go by other names:rollseyes thank goodness for the internet

i wish you well:biggrin2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so glad that you've found a doctor that you have confidence in, and that is willing to really listen to you. That's becoming more and more rare! So sorry that you've come down with a summer bug, though...they're the worst. 

Take care, and will be sending prayers and good thoughts your way, especially in regards to the lifestyle changes. When my DH got sick last year, and had to make some significant changes, it was challenging at first, but much of it has become routine now.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 30, 2009)

> Dairy is pretty easy to recognise, as well as the ther things, because it's always obvious when you're about to eat a chocolate bar, or some cheese, lol.


Thats not always true. Dairy products are in pretty much everything that is prepared/manufactured. Read the labels, dairy goes under a dozen different names. Names that aren't always recognizable as milk(they aren't always listed as milk, or lactose). Everything from bread, to crackers, to pretty much anything that comes in a box can contain milk. 



> So, the treatment is that I have to cut out all 'trigger foods' from my diet for the time being. These are cheese and all dairy including yoghurt, cream, etc (I can have a small amount of milk but not much), all caffiene, all citrus fruits and juices including banana and pineapple, anything with MSG, red wine, and chocolate. Also to avoid too much yeast and eggs.


How do you know all those are triggers? Did you get a allergy test(blood allergy, skin ones aren't always great). OR are those just common migraine triggers? Never heard of lemons being a migraine trigger though.

Why did he they tell you you can have small amounts of dairy? usually any amount of a trigger food(even small amounts in the ingredients can cause a immune system response) can cause problems and its best to cut everything out 100% at the start, then once you've been on the diet for a few weeks/months you start adding things back and testing which cause problems. If you are still eating small amounts, your body can still be reacting to them and the food elimination would be pointless. Also be aware that after eating a trigger food it can take up to 4 days for symptoms to appear(thats why even for babies you wait 4 days inbetween introducing new foods).

If you are looking for certain kinds of recipes let me know. Over the past few months I've been collecting dairy/egg free recipes.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 30, 2009)

*degrassi wrote:*


> > So, the treatment is that I have to cut out all 'trigger foods' from my diet for the time being. These are cheese and all dairy including yoghurt, cream, etc (I can have a small amount of milk but not much), all caffiene, all citrus fruits and juices including banana and pineapple, anything with MSG, red wine, and chocolate. Also to avoid too much yeast and eggs.
> 
> 
> How do you know all those are triggers? Did you get a allergy test(blood allergy, skin ones aren't always great). OR are those just common migraine triggers? Never heard of lemons being a migraine trigger though.
> ...


I'm not really sure to be honest. But I did say that I don't normally have much milk unless it's in a cup of tea, which then isn't much, so possibly that's why, or maybe it has something to do with that it's only certain dairy products thought to be 'trigger foods', I really don't know! I would use milk occasionally for sauces, like cheese sauce etc, but obviously that's out now anyway. Wikipedia on MAV says that 'fermented dairy' products are 'trigger foods' but I haven't read further into that yet...

I've not had any allergy tests, those are just what are normally considered to be trigger foods- I'm not sure if they apply to 'regular' migraines or vertigo related migraines or not though, but I've spoken to a couple of other people on a forum I belong to with MAV and they have been on the same diet. He did say that it's possible that none of those foods affect me, but while I'm recovering and trying to get my balance back to normal it's best to eliminate anything that may possibly hinder that.

Any dairy-free recipes would be great! I bought some soya yoghurt yesterday but haven't tried it yet. Maybe I'll just live on curries and stir-fries lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 30, 2009)

How does the soy yogurt taste? I was vegan for a couple years a decade ago and tried soy yogurt once. I can't describe how terrible it was. I've heard soy yogurt has gotten a lot better though. How is your new diet going so far? At least you can still eat chili! Is vinegar allowed? Vinegar could at least make a substitute for lime or lemon juice, depending on what you're cooking...


----------



## degrassi (Jun 30, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How does the soy yogurt taste? I was vegan for a couple years a decade ago and tried soy yogurt once. I can't describe how terrible it was. I've heard soy yogurt has gotten a lot better though. How is your new diet going so far? At least you can still eat chili! Is vinegar allowed? Vinegar could at least make a substitute for lime or lemon juice, depending on what you're cooking...


Soy products have come a LONG away compared to what they were a few years ago. Most taste pretty good, not the same as the real thing but a good enough substitute. 

Be aware that soy cheese(block cheeses like cheddar and mozza) still contain milk products, not sure about other soy cheese products like sour cream, yogurt or cream cheese. Best to read the label of those. 

I also found a yogurt product made out of coconut milk and no dairy. Not sure how widely available it is tho. http://www.purelydecadent.com/products/coconut_yogurt.html


----------



## BethM (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh Jen! I'm so glad you were finally able to talk to a doctor who listened, and best of all, could tell you what's going on!!!! 

The restricted diet will be difficult, but it should get easier as you go along. Especially if you're feeling better! 

I agree with the advice others have given about starting by cutting out all the trigger foods, and letting your body adjust to that. After some time, you should be able to gradually add things back, one at a time, to see how you react to them individually. You probably won't need to avoid all of those things forever.


----------



## Numbat (Jul 1, 2009)

Super that you found out what the problem was! :thumbup

Good luck with the new diet!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 1, 2009)

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> Sounds like a very positive visit...it makes a huge difference when they don't look at you like you are nuts! Can't wait to see if this helps you!



I agree! Hope the new doc and the dietary changes help you...

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

When I was a kid (up until about 3 years ago), I was mildly lactose-intolerant. I could eat cheese, butter, etc., but if I drank milk or had ice cream, I would get terrible stomach cramps and such. I found that I preferred rice milk over soy milk (if there even is much of a difference). I didn't like the ones that said "SOY!" all over the front. I found that rice milk tasted fine in cereal (which was the only time I really used milk). I have no idea if rice milk has "milk" in it, but it didn't bother my stomach, so there was either just a little bit in it, or none at all.



Like I said, Bunny-Diet for Jen!  Dotty will be sooo jealous!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 1, 2009)

I really hope that this doctor pulls through for you and that everything works out!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello glad you are sorted or on your way that is great. My little boy was lactose intollerant as a baby and we gave him rice milk which i also think tastes nicer, he was aloud cheese too after a while as apparently something to do with the production of cheese or butter involves breaking down the lactose in a way and so is half processed so that your digestive system doesnt have to do it which is the prob with lactose intollerant or sensitive people. As you can see i cant remember the exact details but that is what we were told x


----------



## BethM (Jul 1, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Hello glad you are sorted or on your way that is great. My little boy was lactose intollerant as a baby and we gave him rice milk which i also think tastes nicer, he was aloud cheese too after a while as apparently something to do with the production of cheese or butter involves breaking down the lactose in a way and so is half processed so that your digestive system doesnt have to do it which is the prob with lactose intollerant or sensitive people. As you can see i cant remember the exact details but that is what we were told x


I'm not sure about cheese or butter, but I know that the processing of yogurt removes some of the milk proteins, when the milk is heated. Also, if the yogurt contains live bacteria (L. acidiophilus, etc.), the bacteria actually help to break down the lactose for you. So people with lactose intolerance can often eat yogurt. 
Not sure how this would affect someone whose headache trigger was dairy, though.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't it good when someone hears you and validates what you're going through and actually offers help. I'm pleased for you.

RE the diet, over the last six months I have developed a load of intolerances to food, one of which is a lactose intolerance (funnily enough, another is acidy stuff like lemon and lime, and about 12 other different things from that). It's not that hard to adjust your diet, it just sounds daunting when you are faced with cutting out all those things.

As weird as it sounds, I found Gravy the hardest because it still has that little bit of lactose in most of them, so now we get Bisto gravy, which has none of that in.

Also, we use Oat Dream here as a cream substitute, and that's really nice  Also they do like dairy free ice creams and all sorts, so there will be a lot os substitutes you can have.

It is a case of label reading. I'm lucky in that my brother is also lactose intolerant so my mum was already keyed up on it. 

It will be worthwhile though. Especially if this is the start of the end of your problem.

Good luck!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Also, we use Oat Dream here as a cream substitute, and that's really nice  Also they do like dairy free ice creams and all sorts, so there will be a lot os substitutes you can have.


Oat dream? As a cream substitute? I'll have to look out for that, thanks!  I was craving pasta in a creamy sauce earlier, and wondering if there was a sort of cream substitute!

I tried the soya yoghurt last night, it's actually not too bad! Doesn't taste all that different to regular plain yoghurt. I made a prawn curry because it was the easiest thing I could think of that didn't have any trigger foods in and used the yoghurt to cool it down a bit...

I didn't buy soya milk yet but I might do for things that I'd usually use more milk for. I'm not a big cereal fan or anything like that so I don't think it'll bother me too much. I already can't drink coffee so I won't miss that either- get terrible stomach pains from it!

I'm not sure if it's a lactose thing that means I have to cut out dairy, or not. I did read somewhere that 'fermented' dairy products can be trigger foods, so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.... I might ask on the dizzy forum and see if anyone knows why I've got to cut out dairy but can still have milk!


I still think lemons and limes are going to be hardest for me. I really wanted some hummous on corn-crackery type things for lunch today, but then I remembered hummous has lemon juice in :cry1::cry1::cry1: How unfair! I'm looking for some recipes for it without lemon juice but I'm sure it'll taste pretty lame compared to the real thing. 

I had a look for a cookbook with recipes without migraine 'triggers' in yesterday... But could only find ones that eliminated one trigger per recipe- so therefore it might not have dairy but would have citrus etc, so there would be no recipes I could have!


Doing some further reading, apparently it's one of the most common causes of vertigo. I don't know why it got misdiagnosed for so long if that's the case... :expressionless My doctor seemed to know almost immediately from my description of my symptoms what it was.... Even though I never have any headaches at all with the vertigo....


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, Sweetie...I'm so so happy to hear that you finally got a diagnosis!! YAY!!

Now, for the change in diet, and change that it brings in lifestyle! 

I'm so happy for you, though...things can only go up from here! 

:hug:

P.S. Sorry for such a delayed response...we were moving and only just got the internet back up today.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! That's so amazing! These guys are always great!

Some doctors just don't deserve to be doctors. Any single one who doesn't believe people should have their license revoked!

Omigosh! Jen! You'll be able to walk down the aisle and not have to worry about vertigo!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 6, 2009)

Cutting out dairy due to it being a trigger food is different then lactose intolerance, unless you are sure its the lactose being the trigger.

There are many different things(ie proteins like casein which is also found in soy cheese) in milk that you can be allergic to, not just lactose. For triggers you need to remove all dairy for a time period, then slowly add small amounts back to test what actually is the trigger. 

You can make hummus without adding the lemon juice. It wont' taste lemony but i've done it and it takes fine. IF you want a lemony flavor you can add some sumac(middle eastern spice) as that has a tangy lemony flavor and is sometimes used to top the hummus at restaurants. 

What kind of foods do you like? I'll see if I have any dairy free recipes you might like. 

For dairy/egg free recipes I found looking through vegan cookbooks helpful.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, once all of the triggers are out of your foods and you feel better, you could always try adding one type of "trigger" to your food and see if it affects you. If not, you could probably continue eating it (just make sure that's OK with your doctor first!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, have you considered using vinegar in the hummus? There are so many different kinds, maybe start with rice vinegar. I like the suggestion of sumac. Don't you guys call cilantro (the fresh green herb that bunnies and Shilohs love to eat) coriander? In the US, coriander is the dried, ground up root of the cilantro plant. It has a rather lemony flavor too, I always put it in hummus just because I looove it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hey, have you considered using vinegar in the hummus? There are so many different kinds, maybe start with rice vinegar. I like the suggestion of sumac. Don't you guys call cilantro (the fresh green herb that bunnies and Shilohs love to eat) coriander? In the US, coriander is the dried, ground up root of the cilantro plant. It has a rather lemony flavor too, I always put it in hummus just because I looove it.


That's a good idea Shiloh! I was actually thinking about making different kinds of hummous- roasted red pepper, coriander, etc. I'll have to hunt down some sumac- I've never seen it in the supermarkets but then I've never looked for it before!

We call cilantro, the fresh herb, coriander over here. We call the dried ground up root/seeds ground or dried coriander, and we also have coriander seeds, although I don't tend to use those because they require grinding, and I don't have a grinder!

Anyway, I was reading an article the other day, and it said that the ingredient in the dairy products that can be a trigger for migraines, is something that isn't lactose, but it occurs in the fermentation process. Apparently it's also found in citrus fruit etc as well. I think it's called tyramine, but I don't know if that's the reason behind cutting them out or not.

Bottom line, I don't really know why I have to cut out certain foods and not others, but I'm sure going to give it a good go if I have even a chance at getting better! 



Thanks Rosie and Dave as well! He did say it will be a long struggle and I'll get worse before I get better, so sadly I probably wont be dizzy-free for my wedding day, but I'm hoping the adrenaline (and a glass of champagne in the morning lol) will help me get through that! Would be so nice if next year I could go and get myself a job, even something part-time would be amazing...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> What kind of foods do you like? I'll see if I have any dairy free recipes you might like.
> 
> For dairy/egg free recipes I found looking through vegan cookbooks helpful.


Most things! I like pasta sauces, most asian style foods, and marinated meat/fish mostly I guess... 

I did find some alternavite-soya cream in the supermarket the other day. Doesn't taste of much, but I added a bit to our pasta sauce for tea this evening and it added the creamy sort of texture I needed... Very low in calories too! 

I never thought of vegan cookbooks! That's a great idea, thanks


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 6, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Thanks Rosie and Dave as well! He did say it will be a long struggle and I'll get worse before I get better, so sadly I probably wont be dizzy-free for my wedding day, but I'm hoping the adrenaline (and a glass of champagne in the morning lol) will help me get through that! Would be so nice if next year I could go and get myself a job, even something part-time would be amazing...


Oh, that's right! I'm so excited for you and your wedding coming up!!


----------

